# DBMS mini project topic



## sharathn29 (Feb 18, 2014)

I need to do a mini-project on DBMS. I need to design, implement, document and demonstrate a working database-system application. 
Need suggestions about interesting topics and good books to learn DBMS.


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 18, 2014)

I had created a project for my friend. it was a database of train timings & stops.
you send an SMS to the mobile attached to pc and that sms is received by the application, the application checks which train is available for that time from the asked source & destination.
he got good score for that, as the examiner received instant reply from the application.
you can try something like that.


----------

